# Remembering Old-days Fats



## imp (Nov 29, 2015)

As a very small kid, I seem to remember oleo coming in a package with a small, separate "egg" of coloring, which got broken and mixed into the stuff for use. Could not find an image, so maybe I'm thinking of packaged soup? There are numerous images of oleo coming in a bag, in which it got mixed. 

Why was it not factory-mixed? Anyone remember this? My Mother disliked oleo, insisting on real butter most of the time. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 rfzX 9L85f09eSRgi/ap/4hieTofNT 9EGNnp68lHs8KsTi2JG/dn ofvRBjXd68lE0sJ5lP/juI/04z5Mf2ojcaHT15JuwxfuPr5qS9oZRvCD5OP1FFGMM5pjQN5OVq9o25wuPapqf5tGo9g6OVq9o15xuPZ 1TbisZUDQu6hSHaOPmrj U1NuJxHmo9ik5KQ7Rwc2I8w37UQYhCeYTGilVy8cgP8AEFEFZEeaGaaQclYvFoTtInvFS7VF1UeBJ0VyY2M7Op9op 0R9U3Bf0VgnX7w94qYlYeaiWOHJSDjrT529U1inzCnzBKxSvT3CZPTpJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSzcVxYKSqI0jDcLsPM8qrOqmDbdHbDexcbBBPjcU38MIPazftWXUV82W7W/X lYEMA/Vf14oCfBO5vIXY Og9wrJllrHa2 v9I7XxgaJlgy6BbeQtVFzZ/1XU IDzTEUwjd0Pkp5x1TGmykJNIOxSFRN1JPUdU2qmoFK/eom6iRTtd3qQTUiR4p0rU1 5MnApwSE1wkRTZhzKcEJWp83ikmyUhIf3JrnqmaEdBUxM8c0rnqofNUO6D3CiCpeP1J8xTHBJ90fD4VLtcg2cnzJ/mq I8mI/Wn7bKOabN4eScRW2dx/O1T/MZR pNYdApWflLJ76kMTm6psrObQpAy/wCs/wCRogxSVNw4/wBql38w/jH2qDRG4tL6KjwYj lOMbiB/FX j 9Hbiz Y v9JuzxdFI8TxI 1Gf5T 9EGLnp9f6S7LCeqdeM4n7sZ9rCiDFz0 v9KJoouRUhx6f/AEkP8/8AapjFuo v9Juwx/u n9qz/MUo3gPscftRBi7FHsLP3/T 1Je0p5wP7CpogxRh2TGg6OCcdpxzhkHs/apjEo03YHfuCtHaWLmrj U1P8wiUewSdykO0sHU 41IV8R5qPYZVIdpMP8A6gqYq4jzTdim6K1eO4c/xV99SNVEOaGaaUaZVavFYTtKn9Qp21Ebtim7PL 0 SITEKdmB8iDRM7eqGWOG4XN4ckSzDb6T9BXFYpLI2oytdZaZtw2lXidjp6QOuhNtqXZam2knrzVXiNvayc4pgVFzdtudAYKwi4fp671I5Lq0Yh Z99SE1SCAdU VlrqCYsnodbbdN6hPXVER9po9fJO1ocnOI/2r7qh bX3YD68E/DPIphMv3FqQxMH/wAx6 Sfhu/cmMsfNB76O2qjd/5 vJNkf 5N3kf3D7KsNYyXThn18kjnHNOiRkXswv1pVHZobBzUwe9L5vH1PuoJfR23t3KfEkTfNI/v/lTDsh2f680uLJ0T/M1KXAhP8A6D6fdLjO/am Yj7wpuyRf/oPXzT9oPMJfMG5EVE0JPuuHr5pdoCXzB/Cl2CTlb6J O1QODfpS7FOOQ SfjsUPmzdD7qgaWb9qlxmpjC3Q 6hmmkG7T9UuI1QaM9DTcJ4/Qfr9lMPCa1MWv8A2pZkiKhrzFkrp1qQSSIpwE6iKmnSNS0TWCbLSNkk9qikotSzdykAExqQddIptaY KVh0Uw1LMeqayiTUsx5FOFFlvyHuFSD39U900eDD6BAfYKsRMledFF0wb1U5OHQL66qx6D9TV3iiH3zcoZnkftdWcKyiZQqKos3q/r1q7R1PFNlCdhDLlXD62b8f6VzuNOtNdIfDZ4K/OaoCqfbcoeQJjJUBVyN05JcMEqDyX5VNlY/MC1t/XgpGMWTpEdcq8yda0TR1FYbuFh68FBoazmo92b6kW8NTVhmCQEgA Pq6cyK3ugOrCtJmFQM0QzIpE3GXLp48hVp0LQQA0eSjmVcq2BJ22o7WgEaJs2qYi1h0FcfjMuaocGo8YAF0E N kyKjva2cqPRW/Ummhwd8kLpXm2nNAdVAPDQFN8YAJCQfozZtN9AdPfQ/ymYAA7HVSFQyxCpxnE1jYghyAAzMqFlUG9sx5bUaLApntLr26KDqyIEhyuxGMSMKWNgxAU9S23s8aqU H1MrzGL3G 6K6VgAJ5q4tZgpNib2HlvUG09U4Ei htzUi9gsox4hSBZtyQNSLkbgVN9NWMbf2vqlxIt9FM4q3MkXIYg6LYXObpR4m1ZFwSPNRLo91auKJFw1/I3FAdW1EYyOJB77/wC1JjWuU/nLdal YzjY aXCCf5y1SbiU/OyfhBL5yei 6pDFJBu0evklw 9McSPuL7qf81J3jB9eCbhnql3q/cFFGJMO8fryTZHdVIlPu0QYjTc2 vJN7fVRyx9DUu2Uh3apAyJjDH1YUuPRHkfqnzShN83T7x91NmpXah1vXilxXjcJvmi8nHupskB2kHr5pcZ3RROC6MtT7O136x9Pupcc9E3 HnqPfTijHJwPz/tP2gc0x4c9I0T VvNP2lij8xccqiaJ 9k5naotg3v6p/Sk2mkvq3ROJ2qF0Tc5j0G3vq1HFHGLk3KWaR gGipnxjNp6o6DT/3Q31OYaaIjIADrqh1FVr33RzYDRFcLe0y TVsYUN1XqdY0Qv1s34/0rCxr4yEPht8FYTWNcpwouCR6O/wrQoaE1L7FQLrKeFQJv6TeNdhT4fDCLAAoD5CdERJMW02qzwxy0QyOiZYD0qQjYNQEiVbksNalz2TqLW08dhSduolYnabiXcgb z40OV3JWqaLiFFYOfOisDe436 NcJWFwnI53RZGZfZVAimSRsiq0bsGLF7FdLHTn4V0EkkNTTs/wAmXLe48rcwswCSOX3bj13IfF4eW8iJHdZTfvMwyqLKDcb30q4x9O5jZTJ7oOnl393RBPEuW5dCVLG96skndxM/eIqqdAgtmBJJP 6pxyslax cAA7X/tNIwtcfZuqMdg3YpEqBwkViWOUZiLAg8yLGj0csDHueXC5PdsoTtkcApSZ5Ww2Vu7fI9zYNY2UEWOm9BhbFFxM5Fi64trzKlIHuAyqkArgrlvTQs6tzzhyL 3Wl2prK8RgAttz8EuGeBrvdG4rAL3AhzKl8ti2zP6xv1ud6oQ1ZdiLgBptYa/6R5I8sLddU/B5AYzlREs7KQhuhI3KnpWfj4cyoAI37kaidcLQFYNyd91dskxsNalG1znZQNU1wgcRxnDx vPEvm6/vVjsFQ/Zp8iol7RzQ H7SYSQ2XEwknYZx tEOGVTBct/lMJW9Vr1Tc0g2dcKV9LoPiPFIYLd7Kkeb1cxtfyqxHQyzC8YumdIGC5UcLxWGRykcqOwFyqtcgeVKahqIR7Ysk2RrxojTVbNbRPbvSAqTGPds0n5J7gaJ7UjmGhaR8rJBwKV6YG36vqlYJgKYOeLnMfNIgdE9z1NOJ5QLhx8ymsDyUhMeRPvo4rpw2wcm4YTzSkxPc3rZoaqWSAlxuoNY3OAsW1B1LtStMGwsnFIhPspAUlEq7h5InXyatnCjug1FuGjD9ZL L9KxMa0mugN9xqZz7BzO9qr4fRsqnXcbW9dyYmynCLiyNfXUEauuiiZH7LQgE3RQXLe o FWGMLCoFW gRyoiayZsQBTEJw0oTG8TRVuSPfTiynHC97tAhuE8VE5OXfryt4VG qnNCYxqsnthhjKyIptpZj4H9aFM4XR6HQ5uS0eHJljVRyAHurjMUZlqLokurkTas zvNC1SIpnZm yLpfJKpZyW6OITZWndSvTiZ2g10TWA5J2Y0YVMpFrlRyNKB4hxaCH66SNL8nKj8qtRCrkfnsb270NwjDcpRTosgswV1NjYgEH/l6HBUyU8pe73rqT42SNAOy4Lj/bSXDmaKKKJO5YKh1YZd/V0ArqoMObXDjyu5euaoGfhOyNXT9k IticLHK5Bdr5rCwuDbauVxKnbBOQ3ZaERNtVd2kiz4WdesT/C9Rw8gVAPeFJ xXh Gw65IwIw7yNYXNteQvyr0hwyNu7TRYzszn5bo/iPCpYJVixMCIJFJXKb7XFww50OlqoJ22br1TSxvZzXb/JRxN5IpYXJYRMMhOpCm n5Vyv4gpmRnM0K/SSktsUN8qEgM2EU/wC4/mKs/hthMZJKVbo1B/JYpbF4hjuFP5t/ajfiJ1o8oQqK66ztt2iOEjVI7GeXRL7KObW8KxMGw3tD7u2VyeUMavLOI4gSSHvcTM8nMgErfnZQa7NtJTQgCwussTyE3C6D5PxiHnAw Ifu1sZlcEjLfYKTuduW9UMWp6VkJcbXsdrI0MkhcvQu1vFjhMK8q2LiwUNtcnnXJ0FFFUy5VflcQ1c3wTtvPPiIITFFZwC5Ba43uRr4Vt1uCU8EJffUeuqrR1BLsq6DGdqMPFiRhnYq5AINvQ15E8jpWLFhEs0ZljVl8rWmxWxFIrAMpDKdiCCD7RWfJA6J1nIjHg7K2Q/RPWvh4tA7xTD4gWTS5rQ5JrU5Tp0NMoFX8L vX8LfpWzhPNBqfhov JL IfCsbGLmdBHuN8FLNb9elZMcron/AONLLdZU/FgjARoSOeTlXY0FS Rv X7JxTEi4UxxKZztlHjV7jgEhLso5q/umOue34dKbik7JuG0clB0H23v KhmV6KG/tCyONtAwCkFzfRVva/jakC47qxCXNNwQPJbnDoFwsGYgKxGtuQ8SaK5xGypVEhnkyrnoeOq7Zjre XqLfpQiC7Uq 2kLGWC3OESFowSLE61y K6zKpI0tKOrJ1J3Q7pGkTlN3JJhTBj3G7Wk aRtzSFML5wHJ9V5JxztDjZJJkkn7hIyVIRbactd67/AA7DacxB4b/tZk87musFh8P4dLOxMGHkxB5yyXK RJNh7TWkZIqfpsq1nym917J2chmTDxrOFEii3oG4y8vyrgcWdE puwLTpmkNylef9voAmONx6M8Y/qGldfgEueHKVRxCOzgQt35KZv8AppIzvHIQR4EX/Q1hfiaG0ocFaozdoXY4lMyMOqsPeCKw6YWmGqtuHJeD4CNyrBSimJwwLGwuP/W1enRjiRC/RYbjw5bo/i/FZ52SbESxuEuEWMaXPW21Bo6JsAuwbpST8TQrvfky4YIsMZcys0xzHLqFtsvnXKY/VOdJwyFpUbA1twsT5VrHE4W29j/3Ve/DrTksFCtF2q35MR/1OKI5BfjT/iTRgHgoUIIWZ8osjHicYOyqmX2kk1awCzafNzTVgIXQ/JhgECTTWBcyFbmxsB57XrPx pe1wYy6ejYC3VdtFCqElVVSxuxAAJ87b1zcssz7B5NlfDANlxPyoylhBhxf6R8x8htXQ/h2C7y7yVarflYuT7O8VTC4wyzxyZQpVMqk25X8vKt3EqWWaKzfmqVPI1puUNxPiHfT4jFagH0YgRY6iw0PQUaggNPAB5qFS8SO0Xq/ZDB9zg4U55Qx821rhcXk4k7rdStSnbZoW0/1T1Yw4f4Cij4gWTS5rQ5JqZJSFSFkyI4SLzA/7TWvhf6kCq GiG tl/EPhWJjXxkFvw2eCA4visoyj1moeG0Zc7M4IsbblQwGFCjx5nrXSZQz3QjPJGgUscwVb3FPkuoMuSsiODEyNlW6xn7Z5URrCN1Yc Ng6rbw3ZeE lIWkI2zE 3QVMOaCqD6x2zRZGtHFEBlQD7oAqEtQ1qG0ufuiMWFaBswzejqPC1FYWuF7oQJbILLzfgwjViVX0b2W r6fpUHO6LocrnMvddxw97rfUX5EWtXJ4oTx9VlyXDkRK2UEnkCTYX26VnMj4j7DQlDuF51xL5RZHLLg4bgbyS7Dxy6W9tdZR/h8EB0xuqU1UG6BcbxHj0sjXlxcrN0iOVR4Dat2GghZo0Cypume7ULoOzXbCXDSRpPIZsPJbK7G7pfTfwvsaz8TwWJ0ZkjGo qJT1RLsrlf8oeFEOLSUD6LELlfoSLC/uINPgUxcwxk7J62PTMFzHzeRD3CtNMLkrDGWC68yF51rzRwsP RU2Oc/3V7B2ZlYYaJJl7qQLbIzAtYHTnc6Vw LRNM2aJpt1sbLXpnZW2cua VXDaYaUfZcqT52I FaH4dm9otUKtt23XJ4Xi2IwcspgeFQ9r5yGOnQA NdFV0EdS6zws6Gd0bV6D2A4rLiYZWmlWRlcLdVygArt41y2L0MNK5pYtCmlMm6844hwWYnEqsMrWlNssbG63vpYa10tJWRCC5eL26hUpmf5tQjuPdkpMIiYiJWMRUd9GfWQkagjpv5UGhxVsjiwkb9Qiz0wLbjRa/wAmeEnEhkhb/o2Pph TdF8fHaq2Ptp3R6WzdU9IXjQrT7a9n8RicVh3iQMiCzHMoAN/GqGB1VPAyz3W8Tb/AGjVUbiLBWfJ/wACnwz4gzJlzkZTcG4uehqOO1EM4/xuv80qWJzRqgvlK4G/eR4yJS QASqN8q qQOY3vRMCrmsZkcQlVRFw0XFcM40YGZsPiJIS/rAqGW//ADnXSz00NQcxVIOdELLufk146ZHlikmeZiA4ZgbC2hAPLrXOY3RxRw5m2VmnleTqsnt7jM/EQvKKKx8CQSfjWjgkeSEOAUa4gi11kYLs9M BbGDEFVUsQhvqF6H20eTE8tRwuqiynvHdCQh8R81Qm5eQDQanUDXrVuomAgJHJVomXksvdESwsNhoPZXmb353uJ71utFgrJPqnrWw7/ru8VFvxAscU3NaPJOtMkUjTXTIjg4 mH4TW1hGuZAq/cVmOnEbykn7W3sFZuIU5mqrckKNpcxqxolLN3jbnYdK1IYhGwBXmgBtkZLigikk0Qk7oZaXIPg98Q/fP9WvqA7GrkbA1t3KM/sABu5WlFxJTmN9SbA HM VUqmfkELgPRyYsFsg9I2uSCLAcqeNl23QTHbdZqB3kNzsdLbVQeC99grfssZdHQk3OpsBapRMe2TNf2Ruqz2g2IQOK4JGY3eNLOddOvh0rSifxQcospsqZGOsToo8AWTu/pBY8h0HKucxl7L25otQWixatSsaMOBv0Ve19F472v4SMNjHS1ocQCV8CeXsPxr0PB6vjw6nVZFbHlNwuk TqGCXDyQSQRmSNsshKgl1PqtrrWRjTp6aUSNdoVZpMj2riuM8PVWngU3ELkp E7j2V0dFJx6dpdzCz52cOXTmu27QYRsTwiKTXPGivfnYaEe0fCuZpH8GucwHRaLwXxWXDPjwsiyQzSCRkCkRD0/EE/tXVziN1sxCzIw8GwW52P4ROMTHiDBIEDXaWdrNbnYHU71k10tKIS1pF1biZLnBdsvQ 0XCkxcRhcsBcMCoF9OhItXJUVV2aUuC03szNssPD/JzhFb1C401kck38lsK0X4/Ifd39dyB2Vt9V0mC4XHCMsQWNPuoAuuxJO5rMmr3TH2xqjta1osAinxVgSDmsL ibn8jvQmiZ2gBRBFfcWWdh OQTq2R1Y2N0Jsx3uCDvRRSVEbweqO ilbbM05Tz1sgf814dIS0dgU3i9Rh1AFWTQ1ErryO0RosJnzhuXQ7GyCx3b2MKhiGbUZ1OhA5 2iR4YQC125VyHA5SXB/yWfxLtxeeIx3ES vcam /uqzHheSMterVNghED8/vcluYHtlDNOIk0Ug m1gCRyANUpMPkjZdizJcJlhizvGqui4dgcSzsIYnZTZyALX8xoaXaa2FupNis6ajMdhIN1p8NhhQFYBGoB9IJawPQkVQqJah4tKVAxGM2IWTxrsbBiO8cZo5ZBYupv71O4rUpMYdTANdsgywNk3Q3FOzcn HrhICpYWBLeiCL3NKDEIzWcZ yRjcGZQs7s92MlhxMMkmQxxKbFWuS520t/y1aeJ4vDLA5kW5VWnpnNdcrvQK4wblaanL9U/srdw74DvFDHxAsam5rR5J1prJJxSskiOD374fhP6VtYR pV6v4aC4jGTipddMw08bCjytAeVOmI4YRLxjLbaonVPfVcR2rxciWjbS/MHQijMbcq5CQSTZdhg0b5sFXfIPhrRawnJYKg6wl16rOgS5tyrCcXD3gtFxGVbbgRRrlRQ2wbnr8am2tJuwD5rLDczzcpolMYze3XnU6eJ/EzO2UpHh3shZ G4 JWKqhF2sSdiT08RV90IyFo5m907qdzACV1WHi9C3K1HiBaA0LPkdcoUjTyJFc5jkIBDrKcJJ3UawWklHXMfKFwX5zhWIH0kX0iez1h7q2MErTFNY7EqvMwOaV5jDxBorTR4gxF48r5dXNvDl513MkEU7c0guFkNc9hs0IvgXApcWcsKSCNz9LPJcXF7m3XnVSeugpWWBHcLhTZC97rlexRYRFiEIF4wuSx5i1q8/lq3ccytWy1lm2VPDuEQYcWhiSPyGvvqcuJVEm5TCJoRPcrcnmfbVZ08jtyp2UgKEwnmncULj5pUXNGgfqpbKfYbWq7SxNl02 SJEGPdZxI S4XjPa S5Cd7FIDYqSrL8L10MOGtAudV0NJhLXC7tR1XNS4uaQmX0hf1igZUv7NBV9sDByWyynp4yIrC/fa6EQXOl8xtbXmT1ojmtt7Q0R3GMAjTTktriPZaeGMSNla5AIU3YFtgRaqsdVE4lqz4MXgkcWDToh I9n8RCod0IU21Gtidr9N6kypje61/QRocTgkeQDsgp8FIjhGRg5tZbam 1hUuIHNJJVqOoY5heCLdVGfCSRtldGVjsCCCfKkx7XNsSkJoZWZgQR4hWieaJSl3RW3X0lvSIikIJse5DMVPM4O0NkVge0M8MZjiYKCSSQPS18aFNSsc4OI SDPhkMkmd3kuk4L2zWONUYSSSE kSwAufE7Cs2pwwSvvtbuWLVYK9zi9ujQuzw/EYyBd4wx5B1Y36aHWseWmfGTcGyw3wvG4PlZG2FVtL6IN7J6VrEpKcg ietzDv u7xUB8QLHpua0eSQpXTp6V0yK4IPpv5T lbWEfqVasPsBCz/8AyJr/AHh8KsyVKn GFcSACTtahN3T21XmHGcZ3szNyBsKtsbZX4G6L1bgUWaEjmVFvdRJ2ZmrHqHESLMx0aq4Rfs2v51i1Hu5Cr0Di5lytmXDiRANiNQaDTtY 7BuqOfI 5XP44tOxjDWCjcbX5VqxhzG5XqzEG34nJZnAuHPHKsb2JBvZToB1PiasMCt1dQ2Rvsr0aEWWiHTZYDt1lviBmKXFySQOvlWHj0ZLQjQhSrkgC3dHTNrodjv5GkyQscHjkbprXXM8M7C4SFzJkMjEkjvNVW5uAFAt762ZMdqHsygWHruQRA3MulVbAAAAcraD8qxnyF2rnXRQ0DZTsKkA3LolclRoN1JO1ONUkBxLAGQG0skfip0/OrtPUhjsuW6JHKGu1bdeX9opJI5CgxTSjnZm08DY2vXUQRsc0Oy2 S7DDoo5GZnR2WKT1NXA22xWva2nJdfDjIEwMcHe3zsTKEcCTM y5SPV21vRA5cvLBO6rdJlOm17q7tJMYhhIfQZAULuMl2IYaejsoHPnQqi SyjQRvkEshvex69CreK4aU4zvLkQ95CDckKxNthsbVks4XCcG7qEU0QpcmX29fFaHaC/c4jNf61At9j6m3hVena0PHzVSmyl4t0N0LlvxW5HqxXGmmYD 9GFzCbdVaLrUIAO518LqGKcyDBSObv35F ZFzTxusxwTQZYmysbe2W/0UO31ykS sxkYBgNAPsr4m lPhty/VFwR2R73OOlhopN2BVkjCMwlOXvLlSqgi7 Ity863XNDtlAY9KxxuLt5LOxfZJI4nmM WNXZAWGrZdPRA3Ja49lRLbNuVahxuSV4jay5ProsPgvE2w8mZMgJ0u65gB16iq72Nc3ZadZSMmZ7Q1HIL0zgvGFkAz4qF26LZB/ jeuZq6R7XXY315LkJ6SSO5EbvIrbVwdtfbes17SDqqeVXyD6J/ZW3hw/wCM496EPiBYxqF9Vo8k6imTlI0rpIvgQ m/lPxrawg6OVWs9wIPENbET3 8D VW5veKJD8Jqxe1HE8kZVfWbQeVRZ7IuUdkd3WV3Zjs0ghzzJmdhezchWXU13 YNCarqjnys2C3 zw5dNLV0IcSAs2Y3Fyr N4G5DIPO29UayAnVqJSTgCzlRjOIGOK5ADWsptrQ4GkC5Fk3BD3 ysbDyd2hdtGJuT48hVhzrq8WhoyLS7PYHeVt3PuFWWCwVGpfbQLpgLCpFUidVxfE4y04tdWVrqeu1xbxFVqxvEjK0aK2QgrdDXA8a4GrYY3hpUbW0T1XcbuSSqIcQdErpmcXtex0/PT9DVxtFNKMzR68lAyNG6ikykKQw9L1dd7b2vT9hnaNR/KbiMPNOJAbWIN9rEXNt7daEaeYNsWnyKcSNUqYROtYgpy9qrljDCxAI5g7VCLOHXAU72N1ynaHsuZvRhjhjXcsb5j4ADat kxIRi7zc9FrUWICD2nEnuXDcb4Z82cIZEdrahfs Z61txTcQZhouoo601TcwaR4rNqZcOau2B1IVUj5bWGnPw6USNjH3VCrqBARlbe90Q/HZmCI0jFRYi5NlPKxpuxxt10WeHxh9 Hqe5WYjtTiJVCyuSFIIGwuDpf3VEULNwgQ8CLO4s7lpN28xHoE93fN9wA221PShnD28ioGnpw0HX2u/8AtQxfa2SSWNyiDuTmVFHoE8z dKLDwwFKBlOwSQk781HHdqJJAqmysjmQEb5jqN lPDR5NQjwx08T3NPMD FPhPavERBu7cekxdiw1ZiLXJ56VZN2o4oKWrAcOWifF9pJpYu5fKUyqAALEEEm48daiX3CPDhMcMnEYdVkg3qIcN7rTtbUrb7O4SEv/wBTHNlJupUNk9tht41TqpTa8ZGb5f7WLiNQ8NvC9vhpdep8OwsaKO6AC8rVys0jnuOZcjI4k3O6Pk qf2VrYeB2Z3igD4gWNaoc1pckqXJJIUwSRvA/rj H9a28J/UqlZ7gWXxaXJiJr/eHwFWph7RRqexhCx HYL5ziAT9Wmp6X5D8qqVkzY41Zkfw47nddoxrjnVBLw5ZYuUJwzSQjxv7DXoFFLxIQ5Qm2WlxDiKRjU3PIc6O4gN1QmROfsub7uSd873Cj1R pqq5 bRajQyJum6o4hD3kixj1F1bz5USBlzqmzaZiuqw0dlFvCrDu5Zkpu66Pi6Uw70I9Vh9ocMAA/MHS1DfsrFO xsoYCS4sSL71ymK0pL7gK0/dFXrANrlQTU3LRIpGIFgxvdQQOlm3069POtikxUwsLbKvJDmVUOFChPS9XQ6WJW9wBY6bDzq83F4iPa/hC7OU6YeyqMwzKGAYg6Zuev9qN b07nC9rfJNwXBDDAMoiAZSEJ10Ho3Ft7nboal26kN9vooiKQG6uSKS6EgWGcNZgdD6pO1AlbTmMkKQL82quAB351zTALm52V03abhYXGuCZ0KQpEpb1nYai 9vGtaixDhC7zcclepanhuDnk6a2XI8U7HjDx5mkZ3Pqoi senWtWHEmzHRbsONukdawA71h4zgU8UYeRMoY2APrEnoKvRzsebNK046 nlflvtvtbzQMmHZWyspzdLG/uqQf1KPeJ4zXHdshzBodemlF4ml1XdSNc8i hTdxppaph9imdQtLQOiQg/5/zyqbpL7IceHAHM4aqeQXvaoB5Vs0kRcSQlGlhYVBzrqVPC2FpHzVqxkkDmTb2nSm0ARjK2xO47l1XCOzYPoYqKVCT6Mi6r5HlWfPVBmrbEj13rnavEi12aBwNuRXc8G4ScOMolLpyDAZh5Ecqwaut4x2se5YFTVmd2YtAPctMdKz2yG5uqysk pfzFbmH2NO4jqoD4oWQaXNaCQpk6VIpI7ga/Sn8P61u4QNCqlZ7gXM9pHJxciDcsPgKtzPawklWKK3C1W/wzBiKMLzOredcTW1bpJCBsgSvL3Is1mk9FDksjjWM7khxuRa3wrs8FqD2exUmQl6DwQZjnfVvyHlV SQk6K7wmsC3o9qQVN2pWVJE0c3eBcwbRvCjxyAIpa17bBbeDxcewb2Hce j5mrPLHI1Mch2cU2YIZjdsoYjHRnf0vzpF7U7YnA6LIVUdjlQL5bn9qzq qiijuQrQa4DVHWt5VxNTIJTmGiQT0AFJMaiUkqcBKyQNP7PRKyRNNm7krKEr2BPQE dherdLG oeI2lQcQ1uZUcNxomjWRbgG9wdwRverVfhMlLO2E7m31QoKhsjC/onwWLWVM6XsSQL6HQ2NDraB9M9sZ5qUUwlZmCjh8YkjMENyhytpax8KeoopqYNvoDzShqY5LhvJUS4vDNKAzxmRCQoJFwTpsedGFFWBhcL8uv2SbWNHsB1r7qY4XEJGmKjOwAJOwA6dKEKupdaJoN/Xcrbqp4jyE6BZ69m8O0UqLYiRiSwINieh5Wqw rqYnjiCw8P6R24nKXh4dsFU/Y AtEctggsRr6XS9S/M5wL5dPXcjjFpmgtvuh4OwsF5M2Zgx9DUgoNz560R2LSPtlHryU3YzP7Ovir4OxkHc924zEE2caML7UN2LSF yG7FqgyFwKabsXCyAHR1tZ10Om1xsaRxVwOoSbis9zc6I8cFidAJo1ZgLZgLXtz8KA tkBzMOirmqlBux1h0WnCgUBRewFhzP8AeqbpOIb38VWdcnN1Vt6HbKokJLUdLp1KX6l/MVu0H/Wd4qA KFkXqGt1oJU4TpCnTI3go m/lPxrewn3SqtX7iEm4eDjJXOuo FUMZqCwlrTzShktDYLRIrlCTe4UVCV8oJPKjU0Od9k1r6Bcu15pM7bfZHKutp4WwsytWpE0Mb3rWwsNqK0lBlddHILUQFVXapyL70kgMuyhLhg24167VIHTVIOsozNHGt2tp1qLc24SyPefZWSmMkxBKwLZObkWH96DNVtjPtKxkZGLuOq1uHYARD1izHcn9OlcxV1pqHZW7Ks TNsLI2swnQghD1TUh4J7phTbpXT05anT3qKSiak0p1XiPUf8Df9prRwoXqmeKr1Hwyue4S7RYWaM sLZOt5lAX867zEqQTVsUttANflayw6R5bA9nitHgy9zhrN9gyXP4SayMaj42Iws5H ldoQWU7iO9C9ncOY3IJ1liWX25jf41exoCSmA/aUDD2uDyTpdVS4eMwYtmVcwkkykgZgQAVsfOrDJpG8Fo9wt10HdzQxHGWPJOoPVH8Wjzrh422d0DgHUjLcj8qzKOCNlVM 18uv8q3O9zoWChV0HDFjlLR2SNlsyC rX0IG21Z IYnDV05Dh7V9OX8IsVMY5czTpbVZ FkY4wvf6NmaEam2ZVBvbatp1HEMOuG 0AFT7Q/tQA91GY5XfEIglaNe7ZjlCnUMBz86z8Mip2U7pZm31sNSFZqXScXK06EKuHHyfNZXJBkjMig2GpQ6EgabGnmw2AVTGtGjgDue7vTsne2J1zqFPjHFDCuHbSzsgkJGwYC5FjpvUafB2SyytIvlBI3UZassaw33IRqSnvpIzsqowPO7Ei3loPfVKXB2si4p0170dlRmkyjdDcOxksjaw2juw7wOCLLfXLvrai1OCQRRZzIAbXtf8AtRiqy95AGi0b1zjhyV0BIUNu6c7qc31L YrdoP8Aru8VFvxQsakBqtHkkKbmkkKlySR3BPrf5T8a3MI90qrWe4rZ/r5fNfhWHjukxCBFowJxXP7FEusjtBKbBRz38q6DCov1kI9MwF ZUYWDQVuXudVbketFFplUcbq4NyqV1BVmYDcinGqkQUNiOMRqNCCegqQ1Kk2EndA4HD/OWLS3yDZQdPbasvEKx1Po3dEkJjFm7rTbHBH7pE2UWtoMxO3sFyTVaPDJ6mHjPNlkSVQzW5ojD4jOTZTlsGVtPSFyL23UG2l6q1GFmCPO1wv0TsnJUUx6EgC5Jcoot6zDe3gOZqP5NO5ofY7dEu1MJsDqpvi0BAubtfLobtY20661A4TOBeykKhqkMQn3hz300U2Y68r218arvw6duuUn5FS4zTzVneC5Fxfci oHlVeSnlaLkGykHtOgKVARE9JJUYu3dyX 4/8A2mtXB7dsagVHu2CxzhicThiD6DRozjke6Gl/eK78VI7PIXbi1vnfbyWGYXcVttuasxhJw7ovryzPGt rOL zeqbIhLVMlfsG3PkEcksjLGnUlSTv1xEJmEWUq8amMk8r6/01N5gmp5eC4HXre2/eVFgkjlaHjRA4jAR5MTOQe8jlZlufQ9HKbFdiNTR46ktMULgDcaW5bIRhF3uB0v8Ada/En9PDE/akB8roSfjWVRx8CSoub2BJ pVuY52xgKjDR91iZLO7L3Jks7Xscx2HTSphtPUUjZI2a5v9qJMkcjxfS3 lj4biqd3CLOHEwkJKHIczel6W1sprYNPKS4XGXL/pVRKAG2HP/a2eKpMcSggMYfun sBy2zDa3OsnC42CmkE/X7q1UZnTDL0VCf8AwZt8w73vNtZPtW8OlNK29fFl2AFvolHpTvJ3V3FsIJlw8R2Yb9CIyR7b1aoZDHVSm6hUR8SJg5qPZ7Gd7I5 0scaPv66swb4Co4tDlYwHYlKilBc8HcBT4DJKVC91aO72kzjX0j9neqGN0kDmh e2m1 7xRaGXS2U7nVawFcU0E3HJa17pxU7C6R3U8R9S3mK3aD/rO8VBvxQseoA6rR5Jlpd6dOBTXCSO4H9cfwfrW9hOjSqdZ7gVmIP08v8vwrFx25mJAQ4h/jCqxMwQXPsrKpYHTP1CkDc2WaEMhzMPL 9dXHCIm5VcaQ0ImOO1EuFFz7qM2LVASxt50h7WyjYnZYON7VLtGL NEEfVWWUvNyy44cZij6KkLfc iv571GSpiiUi6NmhWvguyFtZZWJ5qu1Zc MZmWjGqA rtqAtaHGRQ/Rot1XT0bsxbldQL6kEA33BqD8Lnq2CV iyJq/M/VTmxcIXNIpjNpEtuy3tn9UkEk269KsxQ1sRyDVvruQDwtyVdhggUoHcs98zkDOcosdhlAA06e2g1c1QdXNs1vropxNZa4KiMBErNlbKxuovqVuNbdDlB95vV781kkhaTGQEFtNGHEg6pRwqSWEqksoRLW9FBfN3Y3vbS/Wk tBbo02SEBzKMnDgzK4ZTlUhBc5TbSNb81FgT1JqUeJwubw7W8Uz6d97gojh2HZAS UE7ABcw 9mcesSdaysarY5cscRt12VmniINyib1zVhdXk5NSaDfQXTEpreAPhuKNG58cgda1kxAcn000FwPR02HMD3CrBxKYsc2 5v5IXBaqzAnonLYqxcWJHpte5Pv/ADq4MbeW5R0t9EM0zS4FKSFWKlr iwZbG2uo92tV6DETTZgNcynNBxCO5VS8PQpKl2tKSzE2uCwA0029GtI4 DIwgWy/19kE0nskdbJuJYQyooR8jxlWRiLi6gjUdCKLRYvEyok4mzwh1FI8taG8kJFwybLMZJY2nkTu1KghFXX89TWicSohljiOg13/ALVcUs1nOdzFkTjsIWgaFbXyBV5DMoFteWorOjxcnEPe9jbkjyUo4DQ0aqzuG79HIGURFWNx65INvyNW31MHCkAd r796dsLuID3IKTBuMLiFynMzTFRzbNa1rUV1RGaiAg6AfZCELhG9vUoqaM58NofR302 iO/TWoidjeMuv 0 R3sFDcHwvd4jFdGyMOljcnw3vVisqWmiheTc3H8oVPCY5pCear4DxGLIsWcd5dhlN73zMeYqjj1JUGUSMF2ZR62RqKZoGU9Vs1ybiTystPdJTURa6cqycfQv5it hH/Fce9Db8ULFvQ76rRtokDTBPZK9M7oAmsj zjhpHI1AFieV7nQHnXQYXGWs9pU63RoC1cfwGGZszhs211ZlP5GtSSjhkN3BUI6h8fuoGbshE38SYf8A2E/G9DZQRM90Ky3EpRyHkFFeyxW XESD8QRv0qRpB1UjiJPvNCg/Z2fliAfOMfoaj2PvSbXN5tWTxLsViJd508spFN2Q20VlmJxN/SreH9lpIPVhic/eLm9/AFapTUE7/dNlCWuY/mR8lomLEDeD mRT8RWVNgVQ/dyDxYj r6IZ45ASxwstyLHKVOnsahjCJ2WsNlL/ABkWzBDgAKFEeKSxGVspZha4tex01PvrSdLWAWy6D10VXsUbv1A/NUTR4ZvWEq2UILpIMq3u1rru3M0FtVWMFsvrySdh7TsR5orD4yFWZhKoDABQVtlC7AE7jn50KpnllaA9trdOf0CmyjLCSFVDgYAXKygs9g5La2 3Yg6FuvSrrcSBZkLLAcrKuKCRri5EPhrliHRr2RQWsBENbbXDE316VBlfF oEfIJjTyg318lH5m4uQqkqLRgZQoLG7MA3qkcvZU3T0km2nrxUMkw0sisJBkW1gLm9rk5dtCb6nmfE1z2LTRFwazS3NXIA5osVdasQjvVhA8awZmgkjFgzKQpN7BuW1WaOVsUoc7YJnajRYHEuA4q8Yw0pRFjRWGc3YhwX1bbrf2VuR11ISS8b uqEWuWj2Zw2IRsR84LENLeK7XGTwtt5GqOKSQOa0w2snFxogcY2M7/EWE1sjfN8nd9x6uma ubNV6FtLwGA2vzTE26rMxHGsblDWmjQuFB7kPJ6Mevo22L86ux0tHfQ/X 1EPcLo7C9o8R38KSQlYyqpM2RgBMwuAG2UXsPbVV GQZCQ7W/8pxIRuruG9o55mZfm4UiOR0LHKrlWKix6EDfrVeXDIYw3273tfuSbLrqVq9n JtiYu9MRjUn0LsGLC2p0212qjWUccMojjdclFDr6rFg7cx5JneNlERAFiDnJYqADsDpe1XxgbxbK7U6qGcC4K1z2gQvGqJJIXVXJjXMER9FLG/X4UCLDJvaudj5puK3RNhO02HkDMjtlS2ZsrAKS2UC/W9DloqlhFv/AIpBzXBHpxOIsUEq5gwRlzelmIuBbmbVAwVQaXEHVN7J06JYXiUcpZY5VdkPphTfL4GoSCdkYElw3kpNDblEZ1DAHJm3Uejm8xzqyK6se3UnL4D7IQhjB0Us4O2tUJA9rvbGhRxqmoB95PzVs/1DeddFQf8ATd4obfihYqigixK0iRZVzzhBdjbkOpPIAczRmQufoEg25RvDuCPPZpbpHyTZ2H 48h4Vu0eHgC7wqk9Y1nss1K6rC4VY1CoAANBatdkbWbLKfI55uVdRFBKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSTZaawSuotCp3UHzApsjeikHOHNUPw2I7xp/SKiYWHcKQleOaHfgOHO8Ke6oOpoju1T7TL1VbdnMP9wjyZx8DQXYfTk3LU/a5ev0Cj/lyIeq0q Uj/AKmhOwmldu36n7p 1Sego/5fHKaUe1T8QaCcEpTy p 6l2t3QKB4FIPVxB8mRD8AKE7AKY8v5 6kKsc2qtuEYjlLGfND hqu/wDDkJ2/k/dS7VH 1N/huJH kfawqufw0L76fP7p 0Rd6icLiR/CQ Un7ihH8Nv6/VOJoTzPkoE4gf8A87 x0PxIoTsAnGzinzRfuVbSSfagmHsVh TUB2C1Q5n6qV2cnBVHHKNSki8tYn/agnDKwaWupBgPMeaaPiEIGUEKBsMrKAPdpQJKGqzZntN/n9khGhHw DdQpEJVSWVSRludyRfU6nU1YY6tYc2t9regkYT0UU4LhLxsundgBcsrKCAbgNZvSAO16fttQwOuDf13KJhPRND2bw6o6JdUfKWAe9yrZgdefKmNdVZhdvryURGVE9lIfnIxN37wOXNjobrlt4W3ojMWfkIc1QDNVX2d7L/NJJHErMGGVVtawuTqftHXeh12J9ohEYGydrDdRm7POcW8wMVnGjOpM8RylQIzeyi5vtR4sRhFMInaEJiw3VXZ7gs GlzMiZSqo RyblbnvXz7sdBYa1OtqqaoiAbuFJoIXVXrC5lT5qWIP0Ledb9Af M4d6iz4oWArs7ZIVztzP2F8Sf0o9NRF7rrQkc2NuZ66LhHZ1YyHlPeS9Tsv4RyroqeiZHqd1l1FYZNG6BbgFXlRT0kkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJKJQdBTFoO4T3KpkwUbbxofNRUeG3opCRw2KofguHO8Mf9IqJhYeSkJ5Oqobs5hT/BX2XHwNDdRwO3apiqlHP FW/ZeDl3i/hlkH/lQThtMf0/yiCum6jyH2VTdmF5Tzj e/xBqBwqm6fyn7c7m0KH XJB6uLl8mWNv/ABoLsFpzy/n7qXbWn3mBN/geIG2IU/iiH6WoJwGD1f7p 1x/s pVbcLxY/iQn Rh8DVZ/wCHoraf7 6kKiH9pTx8NnkBjlZAh1JjzZj4C40q7R0AiZkCiZ2MOZgN 9buAwKQqFRQAOlazI2sGipySukN3ImiIaVJJKkkv//Z







Apparently, oleo was Federally taxed! That before WW-II, note 1935 dates. WTH were they taxing this for? Significant amount, too, 10 cents per lb., what did a lb. cost, 49 cents?  I do not understand the health implications, perhaps another better-informed member.....?    imp


----------



## Falcon (Nov 29, 2015)

Never have bought oleo.  Nor did my mother.  We always used butter and still do.  Must be that I'm 1/4 French.


----------



## imp (Nov 29, 2015)

*When I wrote the post, the pic of the box containing the mixable oleo came up plain as day. The final submit has this for the URL, but no image. Can anyone tell me what the hell happened??

RE-EDIT: So you can't even copy and paste the URL, which was an impossibly long group of gibberish. Don't understand.

*https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 rfzX 9L85f09eSRgi/ap/4hieTofNT 9EGNnp68lHs8KsTi2JG/dn ofvRBjXd68lE0sJ5lP/juI/04z5Mf2ojcaHT15JuwxfuPr5qS9oZRvCD5OP1FFGMM5pjQN5OVq9o25wuPapqf5tGo9g6OVq9o15xuPZ 1TbisZUDQu6hSHaOPmrj U1NuJxHmo9ik5KQ7Rwc2I8w37UQYhCeYTGilVy8cgP8AEFEFZEeaGaaQclYvFoTtInvFS7VF1UeBJ0VyY2M7Op9op 0R9U3Bf0VgnX7w94qYlYeaiWOHJSDjrT529U1inzCnzBKxSvT3CZPTpJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSzcVxYKSqI0jDcLsPM8qrOqmDbdHbDexcbBBPjcU38MIPazftWXUV82W7W/X lYEMA/Vf14oCfBO5vIXY Og9wrJllrHa2 v9I7XxgaJlgy6BbeQtVFzZ/1XU IDzTEUwjd0Pkp5x1TGmykJNIOxSFRN1JPUdU2qmoFK/eom6iRTtd3qQTUiR4p0rU1 5MnApwSE1wkRTZhzKcEJWp83ikmyUhIf3JrnqmaEdBUxM8c0rnqofNUO6D3CiCpeP1J8xTHBJ90fD4VLtcg2cnzJ/mq I8mI/Wn7bKOabN4eScRW2dx/O1T/MZR pNYdApWflLJ76kMTm6psrObQpAy/wCs/wCRogxSVNw4/wBql38w/jH2qDRG4tL6KjwYj lOMbiB/FX j 9Hbiz Y v9JuzxdFI8TxI 1Gf5T 9EGLnp9f6S7LCeqdeM4n7sZ9rCiDFz0 v9KJoouRUhx6f/AEkP8/8AapjFuo v9Juwx/u n9qz/MUo3gPscftRBi7FHsLP3/T 1Je0p5wP7CpogxRh2TGg6OCcdpxzhkHs/apjEo03YHfuCtHaWLmrj U1P8wiUewSdykO0sHU 41IV8R5qPYZVIdpMP8A6gqYq4jzTdim6K1eO4c/xV99SNVEOaGaaUaZVavFYTtKn9Qp21Ebtim7PL 0 SITEKdmB8iDRM7eqGWOG4XN4ckSzDb6T9BXFYpLI2oytdZaZtw2lXidjp6QOuhNtqXZam2knrzVXiNvayc4pgVFzdtudAYKwi4fp671I5Lq0Yh Z99SE1SCAdU VlrqCYsnodbbdN6hPXVER9po9fJO1ocnOI/2r7qh bX3YD68E/DPIphMv3FqQxMH/wAx6 Sfhu/cmMsfNB76O2qjd/5 vJNkf 5N3kf3D7KsNYyXThn18kjnHNOiRkXswv1pVHZobBzUwe9L5vH1PuoJfR23t3KfEkTfNI/v/lTDsh2f680uLJ0T/M1KXAhP8A6D6fdLjO/am Yj7wpuyRf/oPXzT9oPMJfMG5EVE0JPuuHr5pdoCXzB/Cl2CTlb6J O1QODfpS7FOOQ SfjsUPmzdD7qgaWb9qlxmpjC3Q 6hmmkG7T9UuI1QaM9DTcJ4/Qfr9lMPCa1MWv8A2pZkiKhrzFkrp1qQSSIpwE6iKmnSNS0TWCbLSNkk9qikotSzdykAExqQddIptaY KVh0Uw1LMeqayiTUsx5FOFFlvyHuFSD39U900eDD6BAfYKsRMledFF0wb1U5OHQL66qx6D9TV3iiH3zcoZnkftdWcKyiZQqKos3q/r1q7R1PFNlCdhDLlXD62b8f6VzuNOtNdIfDZ4K/OaoCqfbcoeQJjJUBVyN05JcMEqDyX5VNlY/MC1t/XgpGMWTpEdcq8yda0TR1FYbuFh68FBoazmo92b6kW8NTVhmCQEgA Pq6cyK3ugOrCtJmFQM0QzIpE3GXLp48hVp0LQQA0eSjmVcq2BJ22o7WgEaJs2qYi1h0FcfjMuaocGo8YAF0E N kyKjva2cqPRW/Ummhwd8kLpXm2nNAdVAPDQFN8YAJCQfozZtN9AdPfQ/ymYAA7HVSFQyxCpxnE1jYghyAAzMqFlUG9sx5bUaLApntLr26KDqyIEhyuxGMSMKWNgxAU9S23s8aqU H1MrzGL3G 6K6VgAJ5q4tZgpNib2HlvUG09U4Ei htzUi9gsox4hSBZtyQNSLkbgVN9NWMbf2vqlxIt9FM4q3MkXIYg6LYXObpR4m1ZFwSPNRLo91auKJFw1/I3FAdW1EYyOJB77/wC1JjWuU/nLdal YzjY aXCCf5y1SbiU/OyfhBL5yei 6pDFJBu0evklw 9McSPuL7qf81J3jB9eCbhnql3q/cFFGJMO8fryTZHdVIlPu0QYjTc2 vJN7fVRyx9DUu2Uh3apAyJjDH1YUuPRHkfqnzShN83T7x91NmpXah1vXilxXjcJvmi8nHupskB2kHr5pcZ3RROC6MtT7O136x9Pupcc9E3 HnqPfTijHJwPz/tP2gc0x4c9I0T VvNP2lij8xccqiaJ 9k5naotg3v6p/Sk2mkvq3ROJ2qF0Tc5j0G3vq1HFHGLk3KWaR gGipnxjNp6o6DT/3Q31OYaaIjIADrqh1FVr33RzYDRFcLe0y TVsYUN1XqdY0Qv1s34/0rCxr4yEPht8FYTWNcpwouCR6O/wrQoaE1L7FQLrKeFQJv6TeNdhT4fDCLAAoD5CdERJMW02qzwxy0QyOiZYD0qQjYNQEiVbksNalz2TqLW08dhSduolYnabiXcgb z40OV3JWqaLiFFYOfOisDe436 NcJWFwnI53RZGZfZVAimSRsiq0bsGLF7FdLHTn4V0EkkNTTs/wAmXLe48rcwswCSOX3bj13IfF4eW8iJHdZTfvMwyqLKDcb30q4x9O5jZTJ7oOnl393RBPEuW5dCVLG96skndxM/eIqqdAgtmBJJP 6pxyslax cAA7X/tNIwtcfZuqMdg3YpEqBwkViWOUZiLAg8yLGj0csDHueXC5PdsoTtkcApSZ5Ww2Vu7fI9zYNY2UEWOm9BhbFFxM5Fi64trzKlIHuAyqkArgrlvTQs6tzzhyL 3Wl2prK8RgAttz8EuGeBrvdG4rAL3AhzKl8ti2zP6xv1ud6oQ1ZdiLgBptYa/6R5I8sLddU/B5AYzlREs7KQhuhI3KnpWfj4cyoAI37kaidcLQFYNyd91dskxsNalG1znZQNU1wgcRxnDx vPEvm6/vVjsFQ/Zp8iol7RzQ H7SYSQ2XEwknYZx tEOGVTBct/lMJW9Vr1Tc0g2dcKV9LoPiPFIYLd7Kkeb1cxtfyqxHQyzC8YumdIGC5UcLxWGRykcqOwFyqtcgeVKahqIR7Ysk2RrxojTVbNbRPbvSAqTGPds0n5J7gaJ7UjmGhaR8rJBwKV6YG36vqlYJgKYOeLnMfNIgdE9z1NOJ5QLhx8ymsDyUhMeRPvo4rpw2wcm4YTzSkxPc3rZoaqWSAlxuoNY3OAsW1B1LtStMGwsnFIhPspAUlEq7h5InXyatnCjug1FuGjD9ZL L9KxMa0mugN9xqZz7BzO9qr4fRsqnXcbW9dyYmynCLiyNfXUEauuiiZH7LQgE3RQXLe o FWGMLCoFW gRyoiayZsQBTEJw0oTG8TRVuSPfTiynHC97tAhuE8VE5OXfryt4VG qnNCYxqsnthhjKyIptpZj4H9aFM4XR6HQ5uS0eHJljVRyAHurjMUZlqLokurkTas zvNC1SIpnZm yLpfJKpZyW6OITZWndSvTiZ2g10TWA5J2Y0YVMpFrlRyNKB4hxaCH66SNL8nKj8qtRCrkfnsb270NwjDcpRTosgswV1NjYgEH/l6HBUyU8pe73rqT42SNAOy4Lj/bSXDmaKKKJO5YKh1YZd/V0ArqoMObXDjyu5euaoGfhOyNXT9k IticLHK5Bdr5rCwuDbauVxKnbBOQ3ZaERNtVd2kiz4WdesT/C9Rw8gVAPeFJ xXh Gw65IwIw7yNYXNteQvyr0hwyNu7TRYzszn5bo/iPCpYJVixMCIJFJXKb7XFww50OlqoJ22br1TSxvZzXb/JRxN5IpYXJYRMMhOpCm n5Vyv4gpmRnM0K/SSktsUN8qEgM2EU/wC4/mKs/hthMZJKVbo1B/JYpbF4hjuFP5t/ajfiJ1o8oQqK66ztt2iOEjVI7GeXRL7KObW8KxMGw3tD7u2VyeUMavLOI4gSSHvcTM8nMgErfnZQa7NtJTQgCwussTyE3C6D5PxiHnAw Ifu1sZlcEjLfYKTuduW9UMWp6VkJcbXsdrI0MkhcvQu1vFjhMK8q2LiwUNtcnnXJ0FFFUy5VflcQ1c3wTtvPPiIITFFZwC5Ba43uRr4Vt1uCU8EJffUeuqrR1BLsq6DGdqMPFiRhnYq5AINvQ15E8jpWLFhEs0ZljVl8rWmxWxFIrAMpDKdiCCD7RWfJA6J1nIjHg7K2Q/RPWvh4tA7xTD4gWTS5rQ5JrU5Tp0NMoFX8L vX8LfpWzhPNBqfhov JL IfCsbGLmdBHuN8FLNb9elZMcron/AONLLdZU/FgjARoSOeTlXY0FS Rv X7JxTEi4UxxKZztlHjV7jgEhLso5q/umOue34dKbik7JuG0clB0H23v KhmV6KG/tCyONtAwCkFzfRVva/jakC47qxCXNNwQPJbnDoFwsGYgKxGtuQ8SaK5xGypVEhnkyrnoeOq7Zjre XqLfpQiC7Uq 2kLGWC3OESFowSLE61y K6zKpI0tKOrJ1J3Q7pGkTlN3JJhTBj3G7Wk aRtzSFML5wHJ9V5JxztDjZJJkkn7hIyVIRbactd67/AA7DacxB4b/tZk87musFh8P4dLOxMGHkxB5yyXK RJNh7TWkZIqfpsq1nym917J2chmTDxrOFEii3oG4y8vyrgcWdE puwLTpmkNylef9voAmONx6M8Y/qGldfgEueHKVRxCOzgQt35KZv8AppIzvHIQR4EX/Q1hfiaG0ocFaozdoXY4lMyMOqsPeCKw6YWmGqtuHJeD4CNyrBSimJwwLGwuP/W1enRjiRC/RYbjw5bo/i/FZ52SbESxuEuEWMaXPW21Bo6JsAuwbpST8TQrvfky4YIsMZcys0xzHLqFtsvnXKY/VOdJwyFpUbA1twsT5VrHE4W29j/3Ve/DrTksFCtF2q35MR/1OKI5BfjT/iTRgHgoUIIWZ8osjHicYOyqmX2kk1awCzafNzTVgIXQ/JhgECTTWBcyFbmxsB57XrPx pe1wYy6ejYC3VdtFCqElVVSxuxAAJ87b1zcssz7B5NlfDANlxPyoylhBhxf6R8x8htXQ/h2C7y7yVarflYuT7O8VTC4wyzxyZQpVMqk25X8vKt3EqWWaKzfmqVPI1puUNxPiHfT4jFagH0YgRY6iw0PQUaggNPAB5qFS8SO0Xq/ZDB9zg4U55Qx821rhcXk4k7rdStSnbZoW0/1T1Yw4f4Cij4gWTS5rQ5JqZJSFSFkyI4SLzA/7TWvhf6kCq GiG tl/EPhWJjXxkFvw2eCA4visoyj1moeG0Zc7M4IsbblQwGFCjx5nrXSZQz3QjPJGgUscwVb3FPkuoMuSsiODEyNlW6xn7Z5URrCN1Yc Ng6rbw3ZeE lIWkI2zE 3QVMOaCqD6x2zRZGtHFEBlQD7oAqEtQ1qG0ufuiMWFaBswzejqPC1FYWuF7oQJbILLzfgwjViVX0b2W r6fpUHO6LocrnMvddxw97rfUX5EWtXJ4oTx9VlyXDkRK2UEnkCTYX26VnMj4j7DQlDuF51xL5RZHLLg4bgbyS7Dxy6W9tdZR/h8EB0xuqU1UG6BcbxHj0sjXlxcrN0iOVR4Dat2GghZo0Cypume7ULoOzXbCXDSRpPIZsPJbK7G7pfTfwvsaz8TwWJ0ZkjGo qJT1RLsrlf8oeFEOLSUD6LELlfoSLC/uINPgUxcwxk7J62PTMFzHzeRD3CtNMLkrDGWC68yF51rzRwsP RU2Oc/3V7B2ZlYYaJJl7qQLbIzAtYHTnc6Vw LRNM2aJpt1sbLXpnZW2cua VXDaYaUfZcqT52I FaH4dm9otUKtt23XJ4Xi2IwcspgeFQ9r5yGOnQA NdFV0EdS6zws6Gd0bV6D2A4rLiYZWmlWRlcLdVygArt41y2L0MNK5pYtCmlMm6844hwWYnEqsMrWlNssbG63vpYa10tJWRCC5eL26hUpmf5tQjuPdkpMIiYiJWMRUd9GfWQkagjpv5UGhxVsjiwkb9Qiz0wLbjRa/wAmeEnEhkhb/o2Pph TdF8fHaq2Ptp3R6WzdU9IXjQrT7a9n8RicVh3iQMiCzHMoAN/GqGB1VPAyz3W8Tb/AGjVUbiLBWfJ/wACnwz4gzJlzkZTcG4uehqOO1EM4/xuv80qWJzRqgvlK4G/eR4yJS QASqN8q qQOY3vRMCrmsZkcQlVRFw0XFcM40YGZsPiJIS/rAqGW//ADnXSz00NQcxVIOdELLufk146ZHlikmeZiA4ZgbC2hAPLrXOY3RxRw5m2VmnleTqsnt7jM/EQvKKKx8CQSfjWjgkeSEOAUa4gi11kYLs9M BbGDEFVUsQhvqF6H20eTE8tRwuqiynvHdCQh8R81Qm5eQDQanUDXrVuomAgJHJVomXksvdESwsNhoPZXmb353uJ71utFgrJPqnrWw7/ru8VFvxAscU3NaPJOtMkUjTXTIjg4 mH4TW1hGuZAq/cVmOnEbykn7W3sFZuIU5mqrckKNpcxqxolLN3jbnYdK1IYhGwBXmgBtkZLigikk0Qk7oZaXIPg98Q/fP9WvqA7GrkbA1t3KM/sABu5WlFxJTmN9SbA HM VUqmfkELgPRyYsFsg9I2uSCLAcqeNl23QTHbdZqB3kNzsdLbVQeC99grfssZdHQk3OpsBapRMe2TNf2Ruqz2g2IQOK4JGY3eNLOddOvh0rSifxQcospsqZGOsToo8AWTu/pBY8h0HKucxl7L25otQWixatSsaMOBv0Ve19F472v4SMNjHS1ocQCV8CeXsPxr0PB6vjw6nVZFbHlNwuk TqGCXDyQSQRmSNsshKgl1PqtrrWRjTp6aUSNdoVZpMj2riuM8PVWngU3ELkp E7j2V0dFJx6dpdzCz52cOXTmu27QYRsTwiKTXPGivfnYaEe0fCuZpH8GucwHRaLwXxWXDPjwsiyQzSCRkCkRD0/EE/tXVziN1sxCzIw8GwW52P4ROMTHiDBIEDXaWdrNbnYHU71k10tKIS1pF1biZLnBdsvQ 0XCkxcRhcsBcMCoF9OhItXJUVV2aUuC03szNssPD/JzhFb1C401kck38lsK0X4/Ifd39dyB2Vt9V0mC4XHCMsQWNPuoAuuxJO5rMmr3TH2xqjta1osAinxVgSDmsL ibn8jvQmiZ2gBRBFfcWWdh OQTq2R1Y2N0Jsx3uCDvRRSVEbweqO ilbbM05Tz1sgf814dIS0dgU3i9Rh1AFWTQ1ErryO0RosJnzhuXQ7GyCx3b2MKhiGbUZ1OhA5 2iR4YQC125VyHA5SXB/yWfxLtxeeIx3ES vcam /uqzHheSMterVNghED8/vcluYHtlDNOIk0Ug m1gCRyANUpMPkjZdizJcJlhizvGqui4dgcSzsIYnZTZyALX8xoaXaa2FupNis6ajMdhIN1p8NhhQFYBGoB9IJawPQkVQqJah4tKVAxGM2IWTxrsbBiO8cZo5ZBYupv71O4rUpMYdTANdsgywNk3Q3FOzcn HrhICpYWBLeiCL3NKDEIzWcZ yRjcGZQs7s92MlhxMMkmQxxKbFWuS520t/y1aeJ4vDLA5kW5VWnpnNdcrvQK4wblaanL9U/srdw74DvFDHxAsam5rR5J1prJJxSskiOD374fhP6VtYR pV6v4aC4jGTipddMw08bCjytAeVOmI4YRLxjLbaonVPfVcR2rxciWjbS/MHQijMbcq5CQSTZdhg0b5sFXfIPhrRawnJYKg6wl16rOgS5tyrCcXD3gtFxGVbbgRRrlRQ2wbnr8am2tJuwD5rLDczzcpolMYze3XnU6eJ/EzO2UpHh3shZ G4 JWKqhF2sSdiT08RV90IyFo5m907qdzACV1WHi9C3K1HiBaA0LPkdcoUjTyJFc5jkIBDrKcJJ3UawWklHXMfKFwX5zhWIH0kX0iez1h7q2MErTFNY7EqvMwOaV5jDxBorTR4gxF48r5dXNvDl513MkEU7c0guFkNc9hs0IvgXApcWcsKSCNz9LPJcXF7m3XnVSeugpWWBHcLhTZC97rlexRYRFiEIF4wuSx5i1q8/lq3ccytWy1lm2VPDuEQYcWhiSPyGvvqcuJVEm5TCJoRPcrcnmfbVZ08jtyp2UgKEwnmncULj5pUXNGgfqpbKfYbWq7SxNl02 SJEGPdZxI S4XjPa S5Cd7FIDYqSrL8L10MOGtAudV0NJhLXC7tR1XNS4uaQmX0hf1igZUv7NBV9sDByWyynp4yIrC/fa6EQXOl8xtbXmT1ojmtt7Q0R3GMAjTTktriPZaeGMSNla5AIU3YFtgRaqsdVE4lqz4MXgkcWDToh I9n8RCod0IU21Gtidr9N6kypje61/QRocTgkeQDsgp8FIjhGRg5tZbam 1hUuIHNJJVqOoY5heCLdVGfCSRtldGVjsCCCfKkx7XNsSkJoZWZgQR4hWieaJSl3RW3X0lvSIikIJse5DMVPM4O0NkVge0M8MZjiYKCSSQPS18aFNSsc4OI SDPhkMkmd3kuk4L2zWONUYSSSE kSwAufE7Cs2pwwSvvtbuWLVYK9zi9ujQuzw/EYyBd4wx5B1Y36aHWseWmfGTcGyw3wvG4PlZG2FVtL6IN7J6VrEpKcg ietzDv u7xUB8QLHpua0eSQpXTp6V0yK4IPpv5T lbWEfqVasPsBCz/8AyJr/AHh8KsyVKn GFcSACTtahN3T21XmHGcZ3szNyBsKtsbZX4G6L1bgUWaEjmVFvdRJ2ZmrHqHESLMx0aq4Rfs2v51i1Hu5Cr0Di5lytmXDiRANiNQaDTtY 7BuqOfI 5XP44tOxjDWCjcbX5VqxhzG5XqzEG34nJZnAuHPHKsb2JBvZToB1PiasMCt1dQ2Rvsr0aEWWiHTZYDt1lviBmKXFySQOvlWHj0ZLQjQhSrkgC3dHTNrodjv5GkyQscHjkbprXXM8M7C4SFzJkMjEkjvNVW5uAFAt762ZMdqHsygWHruQRA3MulVbAAAAcraD8qxnyF2rnXRQ0DZTsKkA3LolclRoN1JO1ONUkBxLAGQG0skfip0/OrtPUhjsuW6JHKGu1bdeX9opJI5CgxTSjnZm08DY2vXUQRsc0Oy2 S7DDoo5GZnR2WKT1NXA22xWva2nJdfDjIEwMcHe3zsTKEcCTM y5SPV21vRA5cvLBO6rdJlOm17q7tJMYhhIfQZAULuMl2IYaejsoHPnQqi SyjQRvkEshvex69CreK4aU4zvLkQ95CDckKxNthsbVks4XCcG7qEU0QpcmX29fFaHaC/c4jNf61At9j6m3hVena0PHzVSmyl4t0N0LlvxW5HqxXGmmYD 9GFzCbdVaLrUIAO518LqGKcyDBSObv35F ZFzTxusxwTQZYmysbe2W/0UO31ykS sxkYBgNAPsr4m lPhty/VFwR2R73OOlhopN2BVkjCMwlOXvLlSqgi7 Ity863XNDtlAY9KxxuLt5LOxfZJI4nmM WNXZAWGrZdPRA3Ja49lRLbNuVahxuSV4jay5ProsPgvE2w8mZMgJ0u65gB16iq72Nc3ZadZSMmZ7Q1HIL0zgvGFkAz4qF26LZB/ jeuZq6R7XXY315LkJ6SSO5EbvIrbVwdtfbes17SDqqeVXyD6J/ZW3hw/wCM496EPiBYxqF9Vo8k6imTlI0rpIvgQ m/lPxrawg6OVWs9wIPENbET3 8D VW5veKJD8Jqxe1HE8kZVfWbQeVRZ7IuUdkd3WV3Zjs0ghzzJmdhezchWXU13 YNCarqjnys2C3 zw5dNLV0IcSAs2Y3Fyr N4G5DIPO29UayAnVqJSTgCzlRjOIGOK5ADWsptrQ4GkC5Fk3BD3 ysbDyd2hdtGJuT48hVhzrq8WhoyLS7PYHeVt3PuFWWCwVGpfbQLpgLCpFUidVxfE4y04tdWVrqeu1xbxFVqxvEjK0aK2QgrdDXA8a4GrYY3hpUbW0T1XcbuSSqIcQdErpmcXtex0/PT9DVxtFNKMzR68lAyNG6ikykKQw9L1dd7b2vT9hnaNR/KbiMPNOJAbWIN9rEXNt7daEaeYNsWnyKcSNUqYROtYgpy9qrljDCxAI5g7VCLOHXAU72N1ynaHsuZvRhjhjXcsb5j4ADat kxIRi7zc9FrUWICD2nEnuXDcb4Z82cIZEdrahfs Z61txTcQZhouoo601TcwaR4rNqZcOau2B1IVUj5bWGnPw6USNjH3VCrqBARlbe90Q/HZmCI0jFRYi5NlPKxpuxxt10WeHxh9 Hqe5WYjtTiJVCyuSFIIGwuDpf3VEULNwgQ8CLO4s7lpN28xHoE93fN9wA221PShnD28ioGnpw0HX2u/8AtQxfa2SSWNyiDuTmVFHoE8z dKLDwwFKBlOwSQk781HHdqJJAqmysjmQEb5jqN lPDR5NQjwx08T3NPMD FPhPavERBu7cekxdiw1ZiLXJ56VZN2o4oKWrAcOWifF9pJpYu5fKUyqAALEEEm48daiX3CPDhMcMnEYdVkg3qIcN7rTtbUrb7O4SEv/wBTHNlJupUNk9tht41TqpTa8ZGb5f7WLiNQ8NvC9vhpdep8OwsaKO6AC8rVys0jnuOZcjI4k3O6Pk qf2VrYeB2Z3igD4gWNaoc1pckqXJJIUwSRvA/rj H9a28J/UqlZ7gWXxaXJiJr/eHwFWph7RRqexhCx HYL5ziAT9Wmp6X5D8qqVkzY41Zkfw47nddoxrjnVBLw5ZYuUJwzSQjxv7DXoFFLxIQ5Qm2WlxDiKRjU3PIc6O4gN1QmROfsub7uSd873Cj1R pqq5 bRajQyJum6o4hD3kixj1F1bz5USBlzqmzaZiuqw0dlFvCrDu5Zkpu66Pi6Uw70I9Vh9ocMAA/MHS1DfsrFO xsoYCS4sSL71ymK0pL7gK0/dFXrANrlQTU3LRIpGIFgxvdQQOlm3069POtikxUwsLbKvJDmVUOFChPS9XQ6WJW9wBY6bDzq83F4iPa/hC7OU6YeyqMwzKGAYg6Zuev9qN b07nC9rfJNwXBDDAMoiAZSEJ10Ho3Ft7nboal26kN9vooiKQG6uSKS6EgWGcNZgdD6pO1AlbTmMkKQL82quAB351zTALm52V03abhYXGuCZ0KQpEpb1nYai 9vGtaixDhC7zcclepanhuDnk6a2XI8U7HjDx5mkZ3Pqoi senWtWHEmzHRbsONukdawA71h4zgU8UYeRMoY2APrEnoKvRzsebNK046 nlflvtvtbzQMmHZWyspzdLG/uqQf1KPeJ4zXHdshzBodemlF4ml1XdSNc8i hTdxppaph9imdQtLQOiQg/5/zyqbpL7IceHAHM4aqeQXvaoB5Vs0kRcSQlGlhYVBzrqVPC2FpHzVqxkkDmTb2nSm0ARjK2xO47l1XCOzYPoYqKVCT6Mi6r5HlWfPVBmrbEj13rnavEi12aBwNuRXc8G4ScOMolLpyDAZh5Ecqwaut4x2se5YFTVmd2YtAPctMdKz2yG5uqysk pfzFbmH2NO4jqoD4oWQaXNaCQpk6VIpI7ga/Sn8P61u4QNCqlZ7gXM9pHJxciDcsPgKtzPawklWKK3C1W/wzBiKMLzOredcTW1bpJCBsgSvL3Is1mk9FDksjjWM7khxuRa3wrs8FqD2exUmQl6DwQZjnfVvyHlV SQk6K7wmsC3o9qQVN2pWVJE0c3eBcwbRvCjxyAIpa17bBbeDxcewb2Hce j5mrPLHI1Mch2cU2YIZjdsoYjHRnf0vzpF7U7YnA6LIVUdjlQL5bn9qzq qiijuQrQa4DVHWt5VxNTIJTmGiQT0AFJMaiUkqcBKyQNP7PRKyRNNm7krKEr2BPQE dherdLG oeI2lQcQ1uZUcNxomjWRbgG9wdwRverVfhMlLO2E7m31QoKhsjC/onwWLWVM6XsSQL6HQ2NDraB9M9sZ5qUUwlZmCjh8YkjMENyhytpax8KeoopqYNvoDzShqY5LhvJUS4vDNKAzxmRCQoJFwTpsedGFFWBhcL8uv2SbWNHsB1r7qY4XEJGmKjOwAJOwA6dKEKupdaJoN/Xcrbqp4jyE6BZ69m8O0UqLYiRiSwINieh5Wqw rqYnjiCw8P6R24nKXh4dsFU/Y AtEctggsRr6XS9S/M5wL5dPXcjjFpmgtvuh4OwsF5M2Zgx9DUgoNz560R2LSPtlHryU3YzP7Ovir4OxkHc924zEE2caML7UN2LSF yG7FqgyFwKabsXCyAHR1tZ10Om1xsaRxVwOoSbis9zc6I8cFidAJo1ZgLZgLXtz8KA tkBzMOirmqlBux1h0WnCgUBRewFhzP8AeqbpOIb38VWdcnN1Vt6HbKokJLUdLp1KX6l/MVu0H/Wd4qA KFkXqGt1oJU4TpCnTI3go m/lPxrewn3SqtX7iEm4eDjJXOuo FUMZqCwlrTzShktDYLRIrlCTe4UVCV8oJPKjU0Od9k1r6Bcu15pM7bfZHKutp4WwsytWpE0Mb3rWwsNqK0lBlddHILUQFVXapyL70kgMuyhLhg24167VIHTVIOsozNHGt2tp1qLc24SyPefZWSmMkxBKwLZObkWH96DNVtjPtKxkZGLuOq1uHYARD1izHcn9OlcxV1pqHZW7Ks TNsLI2swnQghD1TUh4J7phTbpXT05anT3qKSiak0p1XiPUf8Df9prRwoXqmeKr1Hwyue4S7RYWaM sLZOt5lAX867zEqQTVsUttANflayw6R5bA9nitHgy9zhrN9gyXP4SayMaj42Iws5H ldoQWU7iO9C9ncOY3IJ1liWX25jf41exoCSmA/aUDD2uDyTpdVS4eMwYtmVcwkkykgZgQAVsfOrDJpG8Fo9wt10HdzQxHGWPJOoPVH8Wjzrh422d0DgHUjLcj8qzKOCNlVM 18uv8q3O9zoWChV0HDFjlLR2SNlsyC rX0IG21Z IYnDV05Dh7V9OX8IsVMY5czTpbVZ FkY4wvf6NmaEam2ZVBvbatp1HEMOuG 0AFT7Q/tQA91GY5XfEIglaNe7ZjlCnUMBz86z8Mip2U7pZm31sNSFZqXScXK06EKuHHyfNZXJBkjMig2GpQ6EgabGnmw2AVTGtGjgDue7vTsne2J1zqFPjHFDCuHbSzsgkJGwYC5FjpvUafB2SyytIvlBI3UZassaw33IRqSnvpIzsqowPO7Ei3loPfVKXB2si4p0170dlRmkyjdDcOxksjaw2juw7wOCLLfXLvrai1OCQRRZzIAbXtf8AtRiqy95AGi0b1zjhyV0BIUNu6c7qc31L YrdoP8Aru8VFvxQsakBqtHkkKbmkkKlySR3BPrf5T8a3MI90qrWe4rZ/r5fNfhWHjukxCBFowJxXP7FEusjtBKbBRz38q6DCov1kI9MwF ZUYWDQVuXudVbketFFplUcbq4NyqV1BVmYDcinGqkQUNiOMRqNCCegqQ1Kk2EndA4HD/OWLS3yDZQdPbasvEKx1Po3dEkJjFm7rTbHBH7pE2UWtoMxO3sFyTVaPDJ6mHjPNlkSVQzW5ojD4jOTZTlsGVtPSFyL23UG2l6q1GFmCPO1wv0TsnJUUx6EgC5Jcoot6zDe3gOZqP5NO5ofY7dEu1MJsDqpvi0BAubtfLobtY20661A4TOBeykKhqkMQn3hz300U2Y68r218arvw6duuUn5FS4zTzVneC5Fxfci oHlVeSnlaLkGykHtOgKVARE9JJUYu3dyX 4/8A2mtXB7dsagVHu2CxzhicThiD6DRozjke6Gl/eK78VI7PIXbi1vnfbyWGYXcVttuasxhJw7ovryzPGt rOL zeqbIhLVMlfsG3PkEcksjLGnUlSTv1xEJmEWUq8amMk8r6/01N5gmp5eC4HXre2/eVFgkjlaHjRA4jAR5MTOQe8jlZlufQ9HKbFdiNTR46ktMULgDcaW5bIRhF3uB0v8Ada/En9PDE/akB8roSfjWVRx8CSoub2BJ pVuY52xgKjDR91iZLO7L3Jks7Xscx2HTSphtPUUjZI2a5v9qJMkcjxfS3 lj4biqd3CLOHEwkJKHIczel6W1sprYNPKS4XGXL/pVRKAG2HP/a2eKpMcSggMYfun sBy2zDa3OsnC42CmkE/X7q1UZnTDL0VCf8AwZt8w73vNtZPtW8OlNK29fFl2AFvolHpTvJ3V3FsIJlw8R2Yb9CIyR7b1aoZDHVSm6hUR8SJg5qPZ7Gd7I5 0scaPv66swb4Co4tDlYwHYlKilBc8HcBT4DJKVC91aO72kzjX0j9neqGN0kDmh e2m1 7xRaGXS2U7nVawFcU0E3HJa17pxU7C6R3U8R9S3mK3aD/rO8VBvxQseoA6rR5Jlpd6dOBTXCSO4H9cfwfrW9hOjSqdZ7gVmIP08v8vwrFx25mJAQ4h/jCqxMwQXPsrKpYHTP1CkDc2WaEMhzMPL 9dXHCIm5VcaQ0ImOO1EuFFz7qM2LVASxt50h7WyjYnZYON7VLtGL NEEfVWWUvNyy44cZij6KkLfc iv571GSpiiUi6NmhWvguyFtZZWJ5qu1Zc MZmWjGqA rtqAtaHGRQ/Rot1XT0bsxbldQL6kEA33BqD8Lnq2CV iyJq/M/VTmxcIXNIpjNpEtuy3tn9UkEk269KsxQ1sRyDVvruQDwtyVdhggUoHcs98zkDOcosdhlAA06e2g1c1QdXNs1vropxNZa4KiMBErNlbKxuovqVuNbdDlB95vV781kkhaTGQEFtNGHEg6pRwqSWEqksoRLW9FBfN3Y3vbS/Wk tBbo02SEBzKMnDgzK4ZTlUhBc5TbSNb81FgT1JqUeJwubw7W8Uz6d97gojh2HZAS UE7ABcw 9mcesSdaysarY5cscRt12VmniINyib1zVhdXk5NSaDfQXTEpreAPhuKNG58cgda1kxAcn000FwPR02HMD3CrBxKYsc2 5v5IXBaqzAnonLYqxcWJHpte5Pv/ADq4MbeW5R0t9EM0zS4FKSFWKlr iwZbG2uo92tV6DETTZgNcynNBxCO5VS8PQpKl2tKSzE2uCwA0029GtI4 DIwgWy/19kE0nskdbJuJYQyooR8jxlWRiLi6gjUdCKLRYvEyok4mzwh1FI8taG8kJFwybLMZJY2nkTu1KghFXX89TWicSohljiOg13/ALVcUs1nOdzFkTjsIWgaFbXyBV5DMoFteWorOjxcnEPe9jbkjyUo4DQ0aqzuG79HIGURFWNx65INvyNW31MHCkAd r796dsLuID3IKTBuMLiFynMzTFRzbNa1rUV1RGaiAg6AfZCELhG9vUoqaM58NofR302 iO/TWoidjeMuv 0 R3sFDcHwvd4jFdGyMOljcnw3vVisqWmiheTc3H8oVPCY5pCear4DxGLIsWcd5dhlN73zMeYqjj1JUGUSMF2ZR62RqKZoGU9Vs1ybiTystPdJTURa6cqycfQv5it hH/Fce9Db8ULFvQ76rRtokDTBPZK9M7oAmsj zjhpHI1AFieV7nQHnXQYXGWs9pU63RoC1cfwGGZszhs211ZlP5GtSSjhkN3BUI6h8fuoGbshE38SYf8A2E/G9DZQRM90Ky3EpRyHkFFeyxW XESD8QRv0qRpB1UjiJPvNCg/Z2fliAfOMfoaj2PvSbXN5tWTxLsViJd508spFN2Q20VlmJxN/SreH9lpIPVhic/eLm9/AFapTUE7/dNlCWuY/mR8lomLEDeD mRT8RWVNgVQ/dyDxYj r6IZ45ASxwstyLHKVOnsahjCJ2WsNlL/ABkWzBDgAKFEeKSxGVspZha4tex01PvrSdLWAWy6D10VXsUbv1A/NUTR4ZvWEq2UILpIMq3u1rru3M0FtVWMFsvrySdh7TsR5orD4yFWZhKoDABQVtlC7AE7jn50KpnllaA9trdOf0CmyjLCSFVDgYAXKygs9g5La2 3Yg6FuvSrrcSBZkLLAcrKuKCRri5EPhrliHRr2RQWsBENbbXDE316VBlfF oEfIJjTyg318lH5m4uQqkqLRgZQoLG7MA3qkcvZU3T0km2nrxUMkw0sisJBkW1gLm9rk5dtCb6nmfE1z2LTRFwazS3NXIA5osVdasQjvVhA8awZmgkjFgzKQpN7BuW1WaOVsUoc7YJnajRYHEuA4q8Yw0pRFjRWGc3YhwX1bbrf2VuR11ISS8b uqEWuWj2Zw2IRsR84LENLeK7XGTwtt5GqOKSQOa0w2snFxogcY2M7/EWE1sjfN8nd9x6uma ubNV6FtLwGA2vzTE26rMxHGsblDWmjQuFB7kPJ6Mevo22L86ux0tHfQ/X 1EPcLo7C9o8R38KSQlYyqpM2RgBMwuAG2UXsPbVV GQZCQ7W/8pxIRuruG9o55mZfm4UiOR0LHKrlWKix6EDfrVeXDIYw3273tfuSbLrqVq9n JtiYu9MRjUn0LsGLC2p0212qjWUccMojjdclFDr6rFg7cx5JneNlERAFiDnJYqADsDpe1XxgbxbK7U6qGcC4K1z2gQvGqJJIXVXJjXMER9FLG/X4UCLDJvaudj5puK3RNhO02HkDMjtlS2ZsrAKS2UC/W9DloqlhFv/AIpBzXBHpxOIsUEq5gwRlzelmIuBbmbVAwVQaXEHVN7J06JYXiUcpZY5VdkPphTfL4GoSCdkYElw3kpNDblEZ1DAHJm3Uejm8xzqyK6se3UnL4D7IQhjB0Us4O2tUJA9rvbGhRxqmoB95PzVs/1DeddFQf8ATd4obfihYqigixK0iRZVzzhBdjbkOpPIAczRmQufoEg25RvDuCPPZpbpHyTZ2H 48h4Vu0eHgC7wqk9Y1nss1K6rC4VY1CoAANBatdkbWbLKfI55uVdRFBKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSTZaawSuotCp3UHzApsjeikHOHNUPw2I7xp/SKiYWHcKQleOaHfgOHO8Ke6oOpoju1T7TL1VbdnMP9wjyZx8DQXYfTk3LU/a5ev0Cj/lyIeq0q Uj/AKmhOwmldu36n7p 1Sego/5fHKaUe1T8QaCcEpTy p 6l2t3QKB4FIPVxB8mRD8AKE7AKY8v5 6kKsc2qtuEYjlLGfND hqu/wDDkJ2/k/dS7VH 1N/huJH kfawqufw0L76fP7p 0Rd6icLiR/CQ Un7ihH8Nv6/VOJoTzPkoE4gf8A87 x0PxIoTsAnGzinzRfuVbSSfagmHsVh TUB2C1Q5n6qV2cnBVHHKNSki8tYn/agnDKwaWupBgPMeaaPiEIGUEKBsMrKAPdpQJKGqzZntN/n9khGhHw DdQpEJVSWVSRludyRfU6nU1YY6tYc2t9regkYT0UU4LhLxsundgBcsrKCAbgNZvSAO16fttQwOuDf13KJhPRND2bw6o6JdUfKWAe9yrZgdefKmNdVZhdvryURGVE9lIfnIxN37wOXNjobrlt4W3ojMWfkIc1QDNVX2d7L/NJJHErMGGVVtawuTqftHXeh12J9ohEYGydrDdRm7POcW8wMVnGjOpM8RylQIzeyi5vtR4sRhFMInaEJiw3VXZ7gs GlzMiZSqo RyblbnvXz7sdBYa1OtqqaoiAbuFJoIXVXrC5lT5qWIP0Ledb9Af M4d6iz4oWArs7ZIVztzP2F8Sf0o9NRF7rrQkc2NuZ66LhHZ1YyHlPeS9Tsv4RyroqeiZHqd1l1FYZNG6BbgFXlRT0kkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJJUkkqSSVJJKkklSSSpJKJQdBTFoO4T3KpkwUbbxofNRUeG3opCRw2KofguHO8Mf9IqJhYeSkJ5Oqobs5hT/BX2XHwNDdRwO3apiqlHP FW/ZeDl3i/hlkH/lQThtMf0/yiCum6jyH2VTdmF5Tzj e/xBqBwqm6fyn7c7m0KH XJB6uLl8mWNv/ABoLsFpzy/n7qXbWn3mBN/geIG2IU/iiH6WoJwGD1f7p 1x/s pVbcLxY/iQn Rh8DVZ/wCHoraf7 6kKiH9pTx8NnkBjlZAh1JjzZj4C40q7R0AiZkCiZ2MOZgN 9buAwKQqFRQAOlazI2sGipySukN3ImiIaVJJKkkv//Z


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2015)

I know that in Wisconsin, it was illegal for quite a long time to sell "yellow" oleo.  The extremely-strong dairy industry mandated that.


----------



## imp (Nov 29, 2015)

jujube said:


> I know that in Wisconsin, it was illegal for quite a long time to sell "yellow" oleo.  The extremely-strong dairy industry mandated that.



You are not kidding, are you? Evidently the political "bullying and Gerrymandering" were nothing new even a long time ago!   imp


----------

